# CAPS LOCK & Windows Button non responsive on QWERT keyboard



## Animalid911 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have just done a fresh install of Windows 8.1 on a Lenovo Yoga 2 11.

Ran a Bios update, and numerous Lenovo driver software updates and to no avail the Caps Lock and Windows button do not work. They work perfectly on the on-screen keyboard but not on the QWERTY. Wireless Keyboards work fine so there is a fundamental issue with the built-in QWERTY keyboard.

I've exhausted many fixes including registry edits but am at a lose now. Lenovo is offering little to no help other than to return to base for repair which will no doubt cost, when l would like to fix the issue myself.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

FWIW, a replacement keyboard is $23 at Amazon.


----------

